# this is why I accomplished nothing today



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We had to put Mike's betta, Jade to sleep last night because of a large tumor.

I spent all day doing this for him.









So, Miyu and Fenghuang, I will get your stuff to you tomorrow after I finish painting this, and then after that will be putting the fins on the zebra betta.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, no, I'm sorry. I'm sure she had a great life with you guys. I lost Ares too...but I made a mistake and killed him. /:

The plushie is amazing. Take as much time as you need.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll get it around as soon as I'm done painting her, the sewing was the painful part, so as soon as my claws go away (I have a touch of Arthur in my poor hands), I'll be able to start drawing again. I'm actually really looking forward to doodling like a maniac. I may just start on more linework in a bit, since I'm wide awake.

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss of Ares.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------

